# Looking for old shipmates



## Charles Adams (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected]At 89 years of age be lucky to find any old shipmates,but did think it would be interesting to be able to contact anyone who may have had relatives who may have served on the same ship as I did.I only served on one ship,The Unicorn from early 43 until late 46,having started my service at H.M.S. Royal Arthur (Butlins Holiday Camp in Skegness).Only recently discovered this thread,worse luck but do find it very interesting.Just a shot in the dark.


----------

